

Shuush - isomorph
http://shuu.sh/

======
beaumartinez
Nice idea.

+1 for requesting the bare minimum permissions from my Twitter account. It's
not often I see that.

A few commments:

\- 11's Tweets are too small to read.

\- How does it classify users who @reply a lot (not @mention) but write very
few "public" Tweets? (As an example, have a look at @atebits[1].)

[1] <https://twitter.com/#!/atebits>

~~~
eridius
I imagine it doesn't distinguish between @reply's and normal messages. I'm
making this assumption because it assigned me a Shuush level of 5 even though
nearly all of my tweets are @reply's, but other people who tweet "regular"
tweets far more often than me were assigned 3's and 4's. I wouldn't be
surprised if all it's really doing is taking the two data points of number of
tweets and signup date and using that to compute an average tweets-per-day
metric.

------
StavrosK
Props for only requesting read access, I wouldn't have used the application
otherwise. The idea is good, but there wasn't enough variation among the
people I follow for it to be too useful.

------
Wilya
I like the idea, but the timeline feels a bit weird. Mostly, I wonder why the
photos don't change size like the tweets. As the are the ones determining the
organization of the timeline (tweets are much too short), I see almost no
difference between, say, 4 and 11. It could be better.

Edit: Just realized the effect is better when you skim fast through the
timeline.

~~~
estel
Are there two different sizes used for 11? I have two 11s next to each other,
one with font-size 10.135196568048482px, and the other 6.871829374810328px.

------
Aviwein77
I agree with some of the other people who posted in reply to this. I think it
is an awesome concept because it is always a drag to have to dig through posts
from people who put up twenty a day to find the people who put one every once
in a while.

I wonder if there isn't another method of sorting you could do. I have few
friends so don't know about the large scale application. But possibly sorting
them into friends and having their pictures sized differently based on posts.
And then click on the picture and you can scroll through their posts.
Something along the lines of showing the post from that friend who rarely
posts without scrolling down to find it.

------
Lambent_Cactus
This is an awesome idea, and like others have said, props for thoughtful
permissions management.

Oddly though, I found that the prolific tweeters were the ones I wanted to
see, and the infrequent ones were less interesting. I have a core of prolific
users (none of whom I have met) that I follow because I like their content,
and then an outer constellation of people I follow because I know them. Tweets
from the former actually have a better signal-to-noise. Is mine an unusual
usage pattern for Twitter?

~~~
davidandgoliath
Ditto. e.g. heavier twitter users (at least the ones I follow) have better
content overall, or, stuff I want to see. Otherwise I wouldn't follow them :)

The 'light' accounts I follow are mostly personal ones whom I'm interested in.
This isn't a bad concept but I would rather it 'highlight' the less-tweeters
among us and leave the standard ones alone.

e.g. highlight but don't detract from the busier folks. Probably proves useful
for a lot of people but not for me.

------
jshen
I'd be more interested in a classifier that learns which tweets I'm likely to
be interested in.

------
kr1shna
Like it, helps throw up tweets I'd otherwise have missed. Some tweets are in
way to small a font to read. Would also like to see a version where the
timeline is not the same as Twitters default time line, but is one based on
degrees.

------
Symmetry
Maybe if they made an Android app of it.

Did anyone else see the title and think that it was a new shell?

~~~
x0t
My guess was on shell, but I was pleasantly surprised.

------
traldan
The scale should go from 1 to Robert Scoble

------
subwindow
A nice idea, but it needs a few tweaks. The vertical height doesn't change
between a 3 and an 11, so they both occupy the same eye space. It'd be nice if
the avatar, text and the entire block were scaled according to the size. Also,
there's not much of a size difference (as far as I can tell) between 6 and 11.

------
jalada
Hah, Guy Kawasaki's tweets are too small to read. Nice.

------
njloof
Interesting, but needs a visual design pass...

------
trocker
well, a really nice niche concept!

Scaling up/down might be a bit of problem though. I'm not sure if this logic
fits here:

You're shrinking down the tweets of the people who are more frequent,and vice-
versa.The first time I used Shuu.sh I didn't notice much(my bad), but after a
couple of time turning it on and off, I noticed what is happening.

Will it not make more sense to limit the 'number' of tweets shown based upon
the frequency of the tweeter? And the number being decided based upon number
or retweets of that tweet or something? Giving user an option of how many
tweets from a person of specific frequency would he like to see or determining
it on the basis of how many he is following and how many are following those
who are being followed by this user.

Uggh.. I just realized, I made it sound more complex that it really is. Umm..
sorry for that ! :D

------
balac
I love the idea, but I would prefer to see the infrequent tweets at the top of
the page above the frequent ones instead of the frequent ones being so tiny I
can't read them even if I want to.

~~~
colin_jack
Agree, or highlight the infrequent ones in place.

The people who I follow that don't tweet don't seem to be any more (or less)
interesting than anyone else so I'm not sure I'll use it anyway but its a
clever idea.

------
joebo
Neat. I would like to be able to use the slider (or a similar concept) that
you have on the home page so I can just look at the infrequent ones. I want to
only look at 8-11 for example.

------
kgthegreat
Interesting. Like the concept. Couple of points 1\. The degree 11 tweets are
too small to be readable. 2\. Nice to have: color code the tweets based on
context.

------
hellweaver666
Apparently I follow a bunch of chatterboxes as almost my entire stream is
comprised of high volume tweeters. Explains why I don't pay much attention
though!

------
swah
Didn't work for my stream: the frequent updaters are the ones who are fun and
informative, and the infrequent the ones that say stuff about their days.

------
egypturnash
Cute idea. But my tweets are some of the largest things and I'm not really
seeing much else - and mine are pretty frequent, too.

~~~
3pt14159
I thought so too, but it turns out that I'm following a bunch of blabber
mouths. I got ranked a 2!

------
WalterGR
It would be really nice if the title of this submission offered a detail or
two other than the domain name.

------
IanDrake
It might just be me, but the people I follow that post infrequently often post
nothing interesting.

------
oonny
Interesting, just the other day I was wondering if facebook does this right
now.

------
jonbro
this is a really good idea. It makes me wonder about setting my twitter client
to follow alternate sources.

------
GoGlobal
Looks good, how did it get noticed?

------
czzarr
great stuff!

------
dannyr
Interesting concept.

I don't understand why this app needs to access my direct messages.

I'm gonna have to use a fake account.

~~~
mkr-hn
"This application will not be able to:

Follow new people.

Update your profile.

Post Tweets for you.

Access your direct messages.

See your Twitter password."

